# Remember This



## helbows (Nov 4, 2014)

I've seen this said on here before, by several different people, but my mom just phrased it in a way that made sense.

There's a huge difference between an actual existential crisis and DP/DR. DP/DR causes existential thoughts -- obviously, I think everyone on here knows this first-hand. They're one of the worse parts of this bullshit, because everything triggers the thoughts.

But.

With a crisis, people are searching for answers. I thought I was searching for answers, too, but my mom just said this:

"If I could tell you the answers to all of your questions, that wouldn't cure you. You're not looking for answers. You just want the thoughts to go away."

And that makes sense. I don't want the answers, because they wouldn't help me. It's the repetition, the obsession I have with these questions that, no matter what, won't go away.

It's just your DP/DR, it's just my DP/DR. It's all it is. As I've been told directly and indirectly by people on and off this forum, this is not some sort of enlightenment despite the fact that it feels so profound.

And the fact that answers wouldn't help and the fact that they're not really wanted proves that. It's just... a challenge, to remember, but you won't have to remember this always, because one day you won't even think about it. We just have to reach that point. And then we can all take a nice nap and watch stupid bullshit on TV without thinking about this.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2014)

Your mom is wise, well said.


----------



## Jodie (Oct 14, 2014)

<3


----------



## SteveCarr (Nov 9, 2014)

Thats very wise, refreshing.


----------



## rainbowbutts (Jun 25, 2014)

This is a good post. I'm adding it to my 'DP/DR help' bookmarks.


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

This is great. Nice to wake up to. Awesome post! !


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2014)

I didn't see this befofe, amazing and intelligent words, thanks for this!


----------



## tash97 (Dec 29, 2014)

thank you so much for this


----------



## Hope7 (Jan 31, 2015)

I think this is fantastic advice! I feel even better than before, simply by reading it. I know I've been guilty of looking for the answers numerous times, but it doesn't always feel quite satisfying.


----------



## MarLen (Jul 12, 2015)

I just wanna have my feelings back and nice memories


----------

